# Moving Sale. Close to date!



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. I have some great coral for sale Moving so everything has to go. Located in richmondhill.

Reach out and I'll send you my cell number

Cheers!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Selling inverts too. Starting with crabs and snails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

Are you selling live rocks too


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Any fish for sale? If so, I might be interested.

Thanks.


----------



## lilliesandirises18 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm jealous of your monti cap - how long did it take to get that big? Mine looks healthy but isn't growing very quickly at all! Do you do anything special for it, or do I just need to develop some patience?! (My parameters are all in the acceptable range, salt 1.025, temp 79.5)
Thanks!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Some updates....many fish are sold 
Left are a great pair of clowns. And some coral. See below for updates pics.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Two ricorda left also










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

And lots of superman encrusting....rock available for a steal...
Easy to break and resell


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Not much left but some quality stuff. 
Will to part with a great rock...flat...has 7 variations of coral on it....some expensive

100 OBO











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Moh said:


> Are you selling live rocks too


Selling a few piece but with coral on them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Still available ;
Hollywood Stunner
Superman Encrusting 
Red cap
Montipora Undata 

Some stuff that's left..great prices


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

saltmeup said:


> Not much left but some quality stuff.
> Will to part with a great rock...flat...has 7 variations of coral on it....some expensive
> 
> 100 OBO
> ...


Big rock with coral on it sold...
- Hollywood stunner 
- Encrusting Superman 
- Red Capricornis x 3 
- Encrusting Sunset
- Colt Coral


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

I have some Hollywood Stunner, GSP (two types), snails, superman encrusting monti ( on a nice rock also or frags). 1 acro...don't know the name lol. 

It's a shut down sale!!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone's who's been to visit and buy!! I'm almost emptied out and I'm sure everyone is very very happy. 

I'll come back around when I do a new build in about 2 years....will post as I did this past build. Greatest hobby!!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Everything is sold.....moderator please remove


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Everything is sold.....moderator please remove 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

